
Twitter in India: Why Was Rival Mastodon Trending? - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50343054
======
devnonymous
Dup :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21480623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21480623)

